# pics from 9-5 thru 9-10



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

These are the pics from the spot that I decided to hunt the first 2 days. The one bear with the tag in its left ear is the one that was about 8 ft. from me on opening day. I know, I know, thought for sure I had the date set when I put the camera out. In the first picture note the brown, at the very right, on the bear. Is it a collar? next pic is a minute after that. No brown in that area of the pic. Next is the bear with tag in its ear on our right. Then a pic with a tag on the left. Pretty cool stuff. Another pic of an ear tag. This is the Bear i was hoping to get a shot at. I think he (or she) was bigger than most we had on camera. To top it off. Is this a Pine Martin or a Fisher on the last pic.
I have pics from 3 other blinds that we baited. I will post them soon.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are the last 4 pictures.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

What.... no help with what we think was a collar on that bear. I sent pics to DNR to ask about ear tags of that color, no response from them either.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Not sure that you are seeing what you think you are. I'm no expert, but the tagged bears that I've seen have had much larger tags. I like the white "V" though.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

The first pic.0014 the bear on the far right side of the pic appears to have a collar? Pics 0018 and 0023 show two different bear with small ear tags, blueish in color. I saw one of these at less than 10 ft. They were probably 100 to 130 lb. bear. Pretty sure They are brother and sister.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

No disrespect. I don't see it either. The spot on the ear I think is to small for a DNR tag. Could be a bug reflecting or just a spot of white fur.

I, for sure, do NOT see the radio collars. They are huge and highly visable from a distance. Th colors range from orange, yellow, to white. They like to it from a distance when glassing or flying in a chopper.

Nice looking bears though. Consider yourself lucky to have action at your place.

Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i dont see a tag either. and it is a pine martin i believe


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure what I was seeing on the Bear in the first pic. But I would have sworn 2 of those smaller Bear had small blueish ear tags that looked like ear ring studs . Oh well guess I better start wearin my glasses in the woods.:tdo12:


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

The first group of pictures does show a collar on the bear. I have a similar color collar on a bear picture in Northern Newaygo County. He had orange tags in each ear. Your bear looks to have the remants of tags (the studs they use). Any chance your camera is within 40 miles of Brohman? If so, it might be the same bear. The CO in Big Rapids told me the bear I had on camera covers a 40 mile range. Regardless, very cool. I have not seen my collared bear since the last week of August.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm gonna guess Fisher in that last photo, and thats just a guess, if it is a pine marten it appears to be a rather large one, the ones I've seen were all smaller.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

These pics were in the Gwinn BMU, in the UP. South of Ishpeming. I saw one of the ear tags pretty close up. I didn't think I was seeing things. talked to the DNR from Crystal Falls they said only collar and tags were 3 bear that were re located from Houghton a year and half ago. Was a sow and cubs The age seemed about right for the 2 smaller younger bear.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I got a bear in 1999 from Red Oak that had a red ear tag. He was radio collared until the winter before I shot him. He was born near Wellston and traveled, north, to Suttons Bay after his first year, then I arrowed him in Kalkaska County. I was told this was not uncommon for males to do.


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

bzboril said:


> These pics were in the Gwinn BMU, in the UP. South of Ishpeming. I saw one of the ear tags pretty close up. I didn't think I was seeing things. talked to the DNR from Crystal Falls they said only collar and tags were 3 bear that were re located from Houghton a year and half ago. Was a sow and cubs The age seemed about right for the 2 smaller younger bear.


You're not losing it. :lol: Those are ear tags and a collar, the antennae is clearly visible in the one pic.

We're also in the Gwinn unit. 

You got the same b.s. story I got when I called the Baraga field office and asked about the collared bear we had on cam at our bait. Plus my parents seen it the first night while on stand. They wanted to shoot him since he was a real nice boar, but were concerned to because of the collar. That is why I called the DNR the next morning, and they told me there was only 3 bears with collars right now, and they were all sows "so be careful she doesn't have cubs". We were certain there was no cubs, and fairly sure it was a boar because of all the pics we had. 

She shot him the next night, hanging he was 180 lbs. Real nice boar with a perfect coat. The collar had a name and number to a biologist, as well as his frequency number so I called him on our way home. Evidently they're in the middle of a Predator Prey study in the Gwinn and Amasa units with the help of Mississippi State University. He sent me a packet of information showing all the bears measurements when he was tagged (June '12) along with a map showing where the bear had been since being tagged. Very cool tidbit of info. He had been tagged north of Crystal Falls just off Hwy 141 and travelled over 40 miles east to our area.

Hope you can understand my babble, as I type with one hand and work. :lol:


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Sledneck, I was told to treat any tagged or collared bear as I would any other bear. They said if I showed bias it would throw all their mortality numbers off. They pretty much said "if you think it legal, and want to harvest it, Do it" When I described the smaller Bear to the Biologist she said they might be cubs?? These bear were at least 150 lbs live. From the pics they don't look like cubs, Do they? I was told she had weighed CUBS that were 160 lbs. I didn't know how to respond to that. I find that hard to believe. I thought both these ear tagged Bear were legal. :sad:


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

bzboril said:


> Thanks Sledneck, I was told to treat any tagged or collared bear as I would any other bear. They said if I showed bias it would throw all their mortality numbers off. They pretty much said "if you think it legal, and want to harvest it, Do it" When I described the smaller Bear to the Biologist she said they might be cubs?? These bear were at least 150 lbs live. From the pics they don't look like cubs, Do they? I was told she had weighed CUBS that were 160 lbs. I didn't know how to respond to that. I find that hard to believe. I thought both these ear tagged Bear were legal. :sad:


It's hard for me to tell by the pics, but if you say they're 150 lbs thats a pretty common size that gets harvested each and every year. 
Sounds like you talked to the same clueless person I talked to, 160 pound bear is no freakin cub.:lol:


----------

